# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  In need of mosses in Australia...

## LisaMarie

I've been searching on the net for Christmas moss and can't find any anywhere in Australia.....Does anyone know where I can get it from, bearing in mind in Australia we can't import it, won't make it through customs....Can anyone help me please?  :Dejection:

----------


## LeviRH

If you're unable to import plants, are you able to import seeds or spores?  I'm assuming the answer is no, but that may be the only other way.

----------


## LisaMarie

You are correct the answer is no.....I have now tracked some down, thanks for posting a reply though, much appreciated  :Smile:

----------


## LeviRH

No problem, I kind of figured as such.

Good job on the find, glad you found it.  One of my favorites.

----------



----------


## Crunchy Frog

Glad you found some.  Did you check out Australian Ebay?  They have tons of moss listed. moss | eBay

----------



----------


## Avacado

Funny story, when I lived in Australia I had some tea sent to me in a care package from the US. It was incinerated by customs because it contained orange peel. They don't mess around down there. 

I'm glad you found what you're looking for.

----------

